# 2015 jeep wrangler 2 door



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have any reviews transmission do they have electric fans this is the Rubicon edition if i get it im gonna throw a fisher or western on it sd/midwieght


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

"Anyone have any reviews transmission do they have electric fans" 

What?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK does anyone have any problems


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK does anyone have any problems


With what?

Transmissions?

Electric fans?

Rubicons?

Fisher midweight?

Western midweight?


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the 2012 and up have trans coolers on there from the factory. There is also a digitial temp gauge in your menu. I usually turn to it if a I have a bigger plow day and Im pushing more snow or heavier snow than just a couple light inches. Helps me keep an eye on the temp. I also have a 2015.


----------



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

mrgarciainc said:


> I think the 2012 and up have trans coolers on there from the factory. There is also a digitial temp gauge in your menu. I usually turn to it if a I have a bigger plow day and Im pushing more snow or heavier snow than just a couple light inches. Helps me keep an eye on the temp. I also have a 2015.


Any pics of your setup? Which plow are you running?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have my eye on one in mass a certified preowned


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Boss 7’6” sport duty. Have a boss spreader too. Was actually going to put my Jeep for sale with equipment and just throw a plow on my pickup. Rather plow with Jeep but use the pickup all year round. Can’t justify keeping Jeep for just plowing and nice summer days


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> With what?
> 
> Transmissions?
> 
> ...


I feel like your willingness to help is being ignored...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

mrgarciainc said:


> Boss 7'6" sport duty. Have a boss spreader too. Was actually going to put my Jeep for sale with equipment and just throw a plow on my pickup. Rather plow with Jeep but use the pickup all year round. Can't justify keeping Jeep for just plowing and nice summer days


Neither can i Chevy lost it somewhere


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

mrgarciainc said:


> View attachment 187524
> View attachment 187525


Does the spreader swing away easy like a factory spare tire or is it the drop down/remove hitch type (or cab you just open the back door to get some bagged material... or do you have to remove the spreader to access the back?)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Neither can i Chevy lost it somewhere


Chevy lost what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Chevy lost what?


"It"

Duh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have my eye on one in mass a certified preowned


The lost Chevy???


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there trucks suck lately the dealer told me expect six years out of them


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> Does the spreader swing away easy like a factory spare tire or is it the drop down/remove hitch type (or cab you just open the back door to get some bagged material... or do you have to remove the spreader to access the back?)


You have to drop it down. I don't keep salt in the back...just sand bags. I fill up salt at the store. I don't do too many lots. One fill up is usually more than enough to salt the 2 small lots I do. I don't salt my residential driveways


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mrgarciainc said:


> View attachment 187524
> View attachment 187525


That's a sweet looking Jeep. Good thing you didn't post it up a month ago...about the time I bought the CFO a Wrangler...but she needed and Unlimited anyways.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

The Jeep has really surprised me. We bought ours in 2011 for plowing and its been bullet proof.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> The Jeep has really surprised me. We bought ours in 2011 for plowing and its been bullet proof.


Is it better than a Ford axle\frame\engine combo???

Better than a Tatra?


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I really enjoy plowing with this. But I use my pickup a lot more than I use this. If it’s not plow season it sits in garage with no top just waiting for nice days to be driven...if its plow season it sits in garage waiting for snow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> there trucks suck lately the dealer told me expect six years out of them


Thumbs Up good call... I listen to the idiots at the dealership too...

Just to settle my curiosity... how many years would you like to get out of a plow truck that you cannot even depreciate for 6 years?


----------



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

mrgarciainc said:


> View attachment 187524
> View attachment 187525


Nice setup, thanks so much for sharing the pictures!!!

So, any regrets with going with the 7'6" blade? I've been looking at as many images I can find of Jeeps with both setups (the 7.0 and the 7'6") and in some pics, the bigger plow looks too big for the Jeep. But on yours it looks great.

I'm considering the 7' just for the mild savings in plow weight but more importantly the amount of snow it will be able to push in one go. But I'm also not sure if at full angle the 7' plow will still be wider than the Jeep itself.

Did you decide between the two or was the 7' not an option for the SD?


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a sno-way 6’8” on before this. Much happier with the 7’6”. You won’t notice a difference in weight between 7’ and 7’6” boss plows. I personally wouldn’t put anything less than a 7’6”. Perfect size plow for the Jeep.


----------

